# Places to attempt spot and stalk snowshoe hares in Northern Lower



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

Looking for any areas around Gaylord where I could attempt to spot and stalk snowshoe hares. Hoping to get out to the Pigeon River Country this winter and curious if there's anywhere specific in there anybody has had success in or if there's anywhere else in the northern Lower they're known to exist. I know spot and stalk has a pretty low probability of success, but it's more for getting out of the house and exploring for me.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I used to spot and stalk the Pigeon River Country and always shot a few each year. Just about any swamp or along creek areas will produce. Go very slow, I used snowshoes. The population goes up and down in cycles though, so depends on where they are at. Pick your days, and go when it's 0 or below and sunny. Lotta fun, I only ever used a scoped .22, and look for a black marble (eye), it's a lotta fun, good luck.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Go between 10:30 and 1:30 on a sunny day and watch for shadows.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Chessieman said:


> Go between 10:30 and 1:30 on a sunny day and watch for shadows.


More fun if there isn't any snow on the ground. To the OP when would you want to do this


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

True but sometimes things are to easy!
Yea, I did it before also.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We used to shoot them during deer season years ago when we had jacks around here. Head shots only.


----------



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

Scout 2 said:


> More fun if there isn't any snow on the ground. To the OP when would you want to do this


Not much snow on the ground in Gaylord right now, so there's probably none in cedar swamps but I don't think I'll be able to get out there soon enough to take advantage


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Get ahold of Brian Piccolo with the DNR. He has been involved with snowshoe hare habitat improvement in the Grayling area.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

It’s 120 minutes from Gaylord and across a big Bridge but the most I have ever seen were in the headwater areas of the Pine River in southern Chippewa County.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

J-TRON said:


> Not much snow on the ground in Gaylord right now, so there's probably none in cedar swamps but I don't think I'll be able to get out there soon enough to take advantage


I will send you a PM later


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Super easy to see without snow for cover. They think they are hidden and let you get fairly close when snow isn't present.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Jack pine plantations are a good spot and stalk. Just watch out for snowmobiles.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

N/A


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Hares taste fine. Crockpot stew, never had any complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

sgc said:


> What will you do with them? IMO they're just easy to jump shoot, but they don't taste good. I can see jump shooting cottontails for the table, but not hare.


It's mostly a challenge for me, I'd definitely eat whatever I got. If it doesn't taste good I might not do it again, but normally i like wild game


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Has anyone in the past year hunted them in the pigeon river area?


----------



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

FSUhunter said:


> Has anyone in the past year hunted them in the pigeon river area?


I've been locating some swampy areas with road access on Google Earth and I'm hoping to get out there this weekend if I can, I'll report back what I find if I get out there. Probably won't be successful but hopefully I can find some sign at least


----------



## under_a_rock (2 mo ago)

Me and a buddy just tried this up near the bridge in the LP. Saw plenty of tracks before the snow melted. The area we were in had a hiking trail we followed to locate tracks, then tried to follow the tracks but led to thick cover we couldnt enter without spooking everything. We also tried camping out near sign and wait but never saw a hare. Did bust some grousse though. Not sure if we were walking too fast but our reasonable attempt was to very slowly walk the trail and look around for eyes like everyone suggests and sign. Im a small game newbie (and hunting newbie) but like yourself wanted to be outdoors and maybe get something to eat.


Let me know how you did. Goodluck


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

We used to get them in what is now Thompsons harbor state park.

They looked like a gallon of milk sitting in the woods when there wasn't snow on the ground.


----------



## J-TRON (May 18, 2019)

under_a_rock said:


> Me and a buddy just tried this up near the bridge in the LP. Saw plenty of tracks before the snow melted. The area we were in had a hiking trail we followed to locate tracks, then tried to follow the tracks but led to thick cover we couldnt enter without spooking everything. We also tried camping out near sign and wait but never saw a hare. Did bust some grousse though. Not sure if we were walking too fast but our reasonable attempt was to very slowly walk the trail and look around for eyes like everyone suggests and sign. Im a small game newbie (and hunting newbie) but like yourself wanted to be outdoors and maybe get something to eat.
> 
> 
> Let me know how you did. Goodluck


This is how all of my experiences have gone, I'll find a lot of tracks and droppings concentrated under cover but never any hares. I wonder if when you get a search image it's suddenly easier to find them. Seems like I can only find them accidentally while snowshoeing or skiing lol

I got out to a trail along the Sturgeon river in Pigeon River Country yesterday with my non-hunting dog and managed to find some old tracks and droppings but didn't see any rabbits. Was mostly looking for sign and to see if the spot was what I'm looking for since I had my dog with me.


----------



## under_a_rock (2 mo ago)

Very nice. Thanks for the report. I think I will try to go out again on sunny days and when theres no snow as others reccomended. We had no dogs. We were hunting hiking trails and luckily were alone and didnt see any snowshoers or hikers. Wouldve liked to leave the trail but the woods were too thick in the areas where hare sign was. Probably will pick another spot next time. Not sure. Do you think you were quieter on snowshoes/xc skiis? I thought our slow walking was loud but probably quieter than snowshoes so we didnt use em. The snow was melting so I thought just boots were better. 

Nice to chat with someone else about the snowshoe hare pursuit. Goodluck


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

under_a_rock said:


> Me and a buddy just tried this up near the bridge in the LP. Saw plenty of tracks before the snow melted. The area we were in had a hiking trail we followed to locate tracks, then tried to follow the tracks but led to thick cover we couldnt enter without spooking everything.


If you can find a fresh snowshoe hare track in the snow just follow it, they usually do not hole up like a cottontail rabbit. They normally do big circles and will go thru some thick areas, you can either bust your way thru them or skirt them and try to pick up their track on the other side. They will stop from time to time, you just have to keep an I out for their movement as you go. It's a lot of fun and exercise.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

They make a living avoiding predators. Everything is out to get them. When running them with dogs you have to be very still when they are coming your way. They will catch any little movement and will change course to avoid you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

